# Un-Specified Tortoise



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

Hello I recently was given a small tortoise around 7-9 inches and I cant figure out the species it is... I have looked everywhere but I cant make up my mind. Here are some pictures of him/her. (NOT THE BEST)


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

Pictures


----------



## mike taylor (May 22, 2016)

Don't see any pictures .


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

http://postimg.org/image/3rqh833nv/faf309f4/





[img=http://s33.postimg.org/3rqh833nv/20160522_152615.jpg]


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 22, 2016)

Not a very clear photo, but Arizona desert tortoise seems likely,


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

Hmmm here is a better one.


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

http://postimg.org/image/3rqh833nv/faf309f4/

[img=http://s33.postimg.org/3rqh833nv/20160522_152615.jpg]


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

http://share.pho.to/A9uP3


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

^This One Above^


----------



## samsmom (May 22, 2016)

sorry i dont know but hello and welcome and someone will be along that can help!


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

Thanks @samsmom


----------



## mike taylor (May 22, 2016)

Looks like a gopher tortoise . Where are you located ?


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

Im located in gilbert az but it was a pet not a found wild animal.


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 22, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> Looks like a gopher tortoise . Where are you located ?


Gilbert Arizona (hot and dry) btw It was a pet it isnt a wild animal.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2016)

If you use the Forum's way to post pictures it works better. At the bottom of the post click on "Upload a File" then follow the directions from there.

To me it looks like it may be a Texas tortoise (Gopherus berlandieri). But it's hard to tell from those pictures. Can I please see the underside of the tortoise?

I have 1.4 Texas tortoises. Some of them have a nuchal scute and some of them don't.


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 23, 2016)

Y


Yvonne G said:


> If you use the Forum's way to post pictures it works better. At the bottom of the post click on "Upload a File" then follow the directions from there.
> 
> To me it looks like it may be a Texas tortoise (Gopherus berlandieri). But it's hard to tell from those pictures. Can I please see the underside of the tortoise?



Yes i would be glad to take someone under-belly pictures but he/she is sleeping in her burrow...ill be home around 4:30 (AZ TIME).....oh and i usually use the mobile app so i couldn't figure out how to upload a picture...thanks for your input anyways.


----------



## Sara G. (May 23, 2016)

When you go to write a reply on the mobile app there's a camera and a picture icon on the bottom. You can use he camera button directly but if you already have the pics on your phone just use the photo button and go through your pics.


----------



## JoesMum (May 23, 2016)

FEARED_ALPHA said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yes i would be glad to take someone under-belly pictures but he/she is sleeping in her burrow...ill be home around 4:30 (AZ TIME).....oh and i usually use the mobile app so i couldn't figure out how to upload a picture...thanks for your input anyways.


I actually find the iPhone app easier than the website. Sara's instructions are good


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 23, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> If you use the Forum's way to post pictures it works better. At the bottom of the post click on "Upload a File" then follow the directions from there.
> 
> To me it looks like it may be a Texas tortoise (Gopherus berlandieri). But it's hard to tell from those pictures. Can I please see the underside of the tortoise?


I agree, Texas Tortoises are the only north American species where the sides are not parallel, but tend to expand (get wider) from head to tail. What is the length and/or weight? An image with a tape measure or ruler in it would do just fine.


----------



## FEARED_ALPHA (May 24, 2016)

There is a bottom picture.


----------

